# 2012 loweider super show Vegas winners



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

Post bike and place it took


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

20" mild custon 3rd place!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Tooks 3rd 20" Street


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

2012 Lowrider Bike Of The Year...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

2012 Lowrider Magazine 3rd place Bike Of The Year


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> 20" mild custon 3rd place!


I love this bike


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I love this bike


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

rollinbajito said:


> Post bike and place it took


2nd place trike mild category.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA B.C.....
FELLIN BLUE....... 1ST 26/24








GANGSTA BOOGIE.......3RD SEMI CUSTOM








LIL "G".....2ND SPECIAL INTEREST,BEST UPLOST








THE PEA PICKER.....1ST ORIGINAL 20"








......ALL SCHWINN N 100% RIDEABLE!!........................KUSTOM PICS COURTESY BY ONEOFAKIND:nicoderm:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

First Place Street Trike and Best Graphics


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Spawn 2nd place 20 inch radical.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Riddler Resurrected 2nd place 16 inch mild.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy 12"

1st place radical
2nd place bike of the year


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

oneofakind said:


> 2012 Lowrider Bike Of The Year...


The nicest B.O.T.Y. in a very long time. Is been a while since one even still looked like a bike, this was done w/ class.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA IT IS,BIKE OF THE YEAR TO THE TOP DOGS B.C,LIL MALDITO IS JUS THAT,BADASS LIL BIKE!


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

Who took 1st for 20' mild


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

idillon said:


> Who took 1st for 20' mild


Sk8 or Ryde from our San Jose chapter


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks. Congrats to him and all you dude that won


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

congrats to all the winners good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

DVS said:


> Sk8 or Ryde from our San Jose chapter


Sk8 got 2nd


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sk8 got 2nd


NO HE TOOK 1ST


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Sk8 got 2nd


:nono:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO WHO GOT 1ST SPECIAL INTEREST AND WHO PLACED IN TRIKE SEMI CUSTOM....


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> NO HE TOOK 1ST


Ooo damm! So then who placed 2nd??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that pink one from ro


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lost Treasure, 1st place special interest


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

storm took 1st in radical 16


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anybody know who took third in special interest?


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> storm took 1st in radical 16


she looked good out in the sun. congrats yo


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

wow congrats on everyone


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

idillon said:


> she looked good out in the sun. congrats yo


Thanks bro ain't nothing like the natural sun light


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

who took 1st place on 20" radical


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats everyone! Great looking bikes! Lots of work into these! Wow!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dark angel 2011 said:


> who took 1st place on 20" radical


man of steal 1st
spawn 2nd 

3rd ?


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice Thanks Clown Confusion


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is ther any cash price for bike or trike of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Is ther any cash price for bike or trike of the year!!!!!!!


YUP..$700..$500..$250...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> man of steal 1st
> spawn 2nd
> 
> 3rd ?


I think its just 1st an 2nd for this show


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Who took the 16'' mild category?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

daomen said:


> SANTANA B.C.....
> FELLIN BLUE....... 1ST 26/24
> 
> 
> ...


is the pea picker a reproduction? Im not hating at all, it just looks like it. Those are really clean tho,I like it. i would just be surprised if they gave 1st place original to a repop?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> is the pea picker a reproduction? Im not hating at all, it just looks like it. Those are really clean tho,I like it. i would just be surprised if they gave 1st place original to a repop?


yes it is and they did


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> is the pea picker a reproduction? Im not hating at all, it just looks like it. Those are really clean tho,I like it. i would just be surprised if they gave 1st place original to a repop?


thats crazy, i remeber my older brother buying those i think around 99 at kmart for like 50 bucks a box.. now it can win shows.. 13 years old is now a classic og


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> Who took the 16'' mild category?











LIL Bastard


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well i took 2nd place 12" its a pink one but i cant put pics frm my phone


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its nice bro


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

3rd place 16 inch semi custom


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That's nice bro seen it at the show


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 3rd place 16 inch semi custom


Damn Vic your son's bike was killin it bro!!!!!

went by the bike and your car a few times to chop it up with you bro. but didn't see you anytime I swung by.. It was nice to finally meet you in person. see yo at the next one bro...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Damn Vic your son's bike was killin it bro!!!!!


thats my brothers bike planing on building a new bike for my son just finish one for him last week


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> thats my brothers bike planing on building a new bike for my son just finish one for him last week


mhy bad bro I thought you said it was your sons!! either way it is bad as fuck. I love the display!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

20" Street 1st Place "Schwinn or Lose"


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

schwinn1966 said:


> 20" Street 1st Place "Schwinn or Lose"



:thumbsup: love this bike


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

Dope


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> 20" Street 1st Place "Schwinn or Lose"


me too.... How much for this bike??? cash money???? :boink:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> is the pea picker a reproduction? Im not hating at all, it just looks like it. Those are really clean tho,I like it. i would just be surprised if they gave 1st place original to a repop?


WELL THE DIFFERENCE IS THAT IT IS A SELECT SERIES,AND THE REPOP REALLY LOOKS LIKE A CHEAPKNOCKOFF OF THE KRATE,THE BODY STYLE,THE SPROCKET N CRANK,REALLY LOOK CHEESEY,WHICH ON THIS 1,THE WELDS AND THE ALUMINUM GOOSE NECK ARE THE ONLY 1'S THAT GIVES IT AWAY,IT HAS ALL THE S BOLTS,REAR TIRE HAS THE RAISED THE LETTERS ON A FLAT SLICK TOO, LAST THE PRICE ON THE SELECT SERIES IS DIFERENT TOO,450 TO 500 AT A BIKE STORE STORE THAT SELLS SCHWINN UNLIKE THE 1'S SOLD AT KMART FOR 50,PLUS NOT THE FIRST TIME SUM 1'S BROUGHT THIS UP,EVEN HAD JENTE COMPLAIN TO THE JUDGES


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone have pics of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place 12 inch bikes?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

schwinn1966 said:


> 20" Street 1st Place "Schwinn or Lose"


:worship:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

daomen said:


> WELL THE DIFFERENCE IS THAT IT IS A SELECT SERIES,AND THE REPOP REALLY LOOKS LIKE A CHEAPKNOCKOFF OF THE KRATE,THE BODY STYLE,THE SPROCKET N CRANK,REALLY LOOK CHEESEY,WHICH ON THIS 1,THE WELDS AND THE ALUMINUM GOOSE NECK ARE THE ONLY 1'S THAT GIVES IT AWAY,IT HAS ALL THE S BOLTS,REAR TIRE HAS THE RAISED THE LETTERS ON A FLAT SLICK TOO, LAST THE PRICE ON THE SELECT SERIES IS DIFERENT TOO,450 TO 500 AT A BIKE STORE STORE THAT SELLS SCHWINN UNLIKE THE 1'S SOLD AT KMART FOR 50,PLUS NOT THE FIRST TIME SUM 1'S BROUGHT THIS UP,EVEN HAD JENTE COMPLAIN TO THE JUDGES


I hear u homie, i wasnt trying to hate at all. I actually really like this bike whether it is a repop or not. congrats on the win


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

the bone collector said:


> LIL Bastard


nice and congrats that bike is sick and the airbrush is wicked


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> 20" Street 1st Place "Schwinn or Lose" congrats like the mods and the changes done to the bike


congrats like the mods and the changes done to the bike


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> 20" Street 1st Place "Schwinn or Lose"


Props! This bike has changed a lot! It just keeps getting better!:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Props! This bike has changed a lot! It just keeps getting better!:thumbsup:


yea x2! im usually not into the new school bikes with the tribal forks and handlebars at all but this bike looks good. nice work Anthony!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the great feedback! It is nice to see that my countless hours of work gets noticed. This is why i love building bikes!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

el peyotero said:


> I hear u homie, i wasnt trying to hate at all. I actually really like this bike whether it is a repop or not. congrats on the win


ITS COOL,ABOUT EVEYTIME IT PLACES,WEATHER IT BE SAN BERDOO O VEGAS,IT GETS THE SAME COMMENT,XCEPT FOR THIS 1 GUY THATS HELL BENT ON IT,HE CAN'T LET IT GO,ITS LIKE THIS,TO BE STRAIGHT O.G,AND IF IT CAME FROM THE 60'S O 70'S,IT MUST HAVE BEEN PUT IN A TIME CAPSUL,CAUSE NO BIKE FROM NOW A DAYS IS IN PRESTINE CONDITION WITH SHOW CHROME,SEAT NOT WEATHERED,AND GRIPS NOT FADED,MOST OF THE BIKES ARE "REFURBISHED" TO PRISTINE CONDITION AND PLACED IN O.G CATAGORY,YEA THIS 1 WAS BOUGHT,BUT IT STILL GOT USED(MY SHORTYS WERE TRYIN TO SEE WHO DID THE LONGEST SKID MARK ON THE SIDEWALK)BOUT THE ONLY THINGS CHANGED WAS THE GRIPS(GOT SUM ORIGINAL METALFLAKE GREEN 1'S) AND THE VALVE STEM COVERS.....WE DIDN'T TAKE THAT BIKE TO COMPETE,WE TOOK IT FOR THE BANDS(HAD TO GET MY MEMBERS IN THE SHOW:biggrin,I TRY NO TO TEACH MY SHORTYS OR EVEN MY CLUB MEMBERS TO BE TROPHY HUNTERS,IT MORE OF A PRIVILEDGE AND HONOR JUST TO BE IN A SHOW OF THAT CATAGORY,IF 1 WINS,THE WHOLE BIKE N CAR CLUB WINS....I'D RATHER GO PAY N KICKIT WITH MY FELLOW LOWRIDER BROTHAS AT A SHOW OR PICNIC:nicoderm:.......CONGRATS TO ALL WINNERS....CAUSE OTHER MR SCHWINN1966 N TOVARS,WE APRECIATE THE FACT THAT THE B.C ROLLS ONLY SCHWINN:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

TOOK 1ST. PLACE ON SEMI TRIKE AND 3RD PLACE BEST OF SHOW


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

BACK TO BACK SEMI CHAMP..........


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

2ND PLACE FULL CUSTOM..........


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BIG AL 310 said:


> BACK TO BACK SEMI CHAMP..........


WHAT UP BIG AL THIS BIKE IS DOPE...TRIKE IS SICK AS HELL TO...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

schwinn1966 said:


> 20" Street 1st Place "Schwinn or Lose"


Bad Bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Bad Bike!:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BIG AL 310 said:


> BACK TO BACK SEMI CHAMP..........


Really Nice Bike...:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP BIG AL THIS BIKE IS DOPE...TRIKE IS SICK AS HELL TO...


thanks playa..........


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

BIG AL 310 said:


> BACK TO BACK SEMI CHAMP..........


that bike is so awesome!!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> The nicest B.O.T.Y. in a very long time. Is been a while since one even still looked like a bike, this was done w/ class.. :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

x2


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

David Cervantes said:


> TOOK 1ST. PLACE ON SEMI TRIKE AND 3RD PLACE BEST OF SHOW


Who took first and second ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DVS said:


> Who took first and second ?


 that 12'' trike took 1st and the dragon trike took 2nd


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> that 12'' trike took 1st and the dragon trike took 2nd


Thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

whats the dragon trike look like


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

2nd place 12''class


----------

